# Are there any places online to find great bargains.



## boyblue (Sep 8, 2010)

For those of us that have to do all of our shopping online,
what are the must visit websites?  I've been using Amazon.com, occaisonally Ebay and once Overstock.com.  Are there others, I'm talking clothing, electronics, household goods etc.


----------



## anne1125 (Sep 8, 2010)

I love online shopping.

In adddition to what you mentioned, I like Kohls.com.  They allow you to use 2 coupons and often have good sales and free delivery.

Always check for a coupon to reduce your final price.  I like retailmenot.com.

Anne


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 8, 2010)

I log onto LL Bean twice a day. They post short term specials at 8 AM and 2 PM that are terrific bargains if it's anything you need or want. I've ordered shoes for myself, sneakers for my teen, assorted Christmas gifts (luggage, fleece), jeans, slacks and more.

Sheila


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 8, 2010)

*Check out consumer reports*

The latest issue of consumer reports at Borders lists places for online electronics shopping.  Rated by price, service, quality, variety etc.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Sep 8, 2010)

I like QVC..For Christmas gifts I order from Sears.  Also Walmart online is good too..

I like the LLBean info,  I like a bargain


----------



## janej (Sep 8, 2010)

Try http://slickdeals.net/

It is not a site that sells anything.  But people post their bargain findings there every day.


----------



## yan19454 (Sep 8, 2010)

I use searchalldeals.com and select date range you want. So you will not waste your time for expired deal.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 8, 2010)

I keep 'Today's Deal of the Day' on a lot. It scans over 300 sites for daily, hourly, or even more frequent bargains. You can customize it for what sites to not track- like tobacco, horse tack, clothing, or whatever and set it to refresh as often as you want. The 'deals' may or may not have value to you, but no one forces you to buy. It also has a woot-off tracker when one is going on. www.todaysdod.com

Jim Ricks


----------



## boyblue (Sep 8, 2010)

Man, you guys are great.  These are all great ideas, thanks!


----------



## isisdave (Sep 8, 2010)

buy.com for a lot of computer and electronic stuff, but many other categories too.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 8, 2010)

For electronics: www.newegg.com or www.buy.com or www.tigerdirect.com
For anything else: www.amazon.com

BTW... www.overstock.com usually is usually overpriced.com on many things.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 8, 2010)

boyblue said:


> For those of us that have to do all of our shopping online,
> what are the must visit websites?  I've been using Amazon.com, occaisonally Ebay and once Overstock.com.  Are there others, I'm talking clothing, electronics, household goods etc.



Cnet and NexTag are good for comparing prices from vendors. I do a lot of shopping on-line. The most effective way to shop on-line is to do a search for the item you want. I do use Amazon.com a lot. It is important that you get the delivered price as some vendors offer free shipping and no sales tax. Both NextTag and Cnet allow you to enter your zip code so you can compare the total cost and they also have reviews.

NexTag:  http://www.nextag.com/;jsessionid=1...1F184FA4F8?nxtg=52930a1c0513-FD6E9FCA3F810621

Cnet: http://www.cnet.com/


----------



## foreverloves (Sep 8, 2010)

Coldwater Creek (clearance area) has great deals and you can often use coupons as well -- google to find some.  Their clothing is outstanding quality and you can often get some of the off-season stuff very cheaply.

I also look to half.com if I want DVDs, books, etc, to compare to amazon.


----------



## Armada (Sep 8, 2010)

These will keep you busy for a while:

Current Deals
Fat Wallet - daily newsletter - cash back program
Deals of America
Slick Deals
Anandtech - computer hardware
Gottadeal
Bens Bargains
dealcatcher

eCoupons
Deals of America
tjoos
edealinfo
couponcode.com
RetailMeNot

Compare local ads
Sales Circular

Book Price Search Engine
Addall
Book Finder

Magazine Subscription Price Engine
magazinepricesearch.com - some amazing deals there

DVD Price Search Engine
dvdpricesearch.com


----------



## Larry6417 (Sep 9, 2010)

There's a nice site, GreatCanadianRebates, (www.greatcanadianrebates.ca/) that gives rebates for online shopping. It's open to Canadians and Americans; Canadians can receive a cheque or PayPal payment for the rebates, but Americans must use PayPal. Basically, you log in to the website then link to the sites where you want to shop. The site then gives you a rebate based on the amount that you spend. There are a lot of companies including eBay (gives 2% back, except eBay motors), Barnes and Noble (5% rebate), Chapters (4% rebate), Hammacher Schlemmer (7%), ShoeBuy.com (12%), Eddie Bauer (3.25%), American Express (up to $65 depending on card applied for), MBNA (up to $40 depending on card applied for), Hotwire (1.5%), Priceline (2.2% on hotels), Travelocity (2.0% hotels), and Cabela (2.6%).

The rebate applies even if you use a coupon to lower the price (rebate applies to the lower price).


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 9, 2010)

Larry6417 said:


> There's a nice site, GreatCanadianRebates, (www.greatcanadianrebates.ca/) that gives rebates for online shopping. It's open to Canadians and Americans; Canadians can receive a cheque or PayPal payment for the rebates, but Americans must use PayPal. Basically, you log in to the website then link to the sites where you want to shop. The site then gives you a rebate based on the amount that you spend. There are a lot of companies including eBay (gives 2% back, except eBay motors), Barnes and Noble (5% rebate), Chapters (4% rebate), Hammacher Schlemmer (7%), ShoeBuy.com (12%), Eddie Bauer (3.25%), American Express (up to $65 depending on card applied for), MBNA (up to $40 depending on card applied for), Hotwire (1.5%), Priceline (2.2% on hotels), Travelocity (2.0% hotels), and Cabela (2.6%).
> 
> The rebate applies even if you use a coupon to lower the price (rebate applies to the lower price).



It looks like it is for Canadian shoppers. The vendors they list on their site are Canadian vendors. That doesn't have any value for Americans as prices are generally considerably higher in Canada.


----------



## Larry6417 (Sep 9, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> It looks like it is for Canadian shoppers. The vendors they list on their site are Canadian vendors. That doesn't have any value for Americans as prices are generally considerably higher in Canada.



Actually, it's a mixture of Canadian and American sites. My understanding is that many Americans use the site. Of the vendors I cited in my prior post, only Chapters is Canadian-based. TUGGERS being TUGGERS, I thought Priceline would be especially useful.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 9, 2010)

boyblue said:


> For those of us that have to do all of our shopping online,
> what are the must visit websites? I've been using Amazon.com, occaisonally Ebay and once Overstock.com. Are there others, I'm talking clothing, electronics, household goods etc.


I prefer a brick and mortar store so I can touch before I buy but I remember the first time Delta lost my luggage was the time I went to the Atlantis on Paradise Island.  Since Delta could not get us our luggage in a timely manner, we were given some money.  I had a really difficult time finding underwear in Nassau--at least the kind I was looking for.  So, I can understand your limited choices and need to shop on-line.


----------



## BarCol (Sep 9, 2010)

> There's a nice site, GreatCanadianRebates, (www.greatcanadianrebates.ca/) that gives rebates for online shopping



Wow Larry that's a great site - and you're right TUGGERS being TUGGERS Priceline rebates float my boat.:whoopie:


----------



## siesta (Sep 9, 2010)

the latest craze with us youngsters is www.groupon.com


----------



## Larry6417 (Sep 10, 2010)

siesta said:


> the latest craze with us youngsters is www.groupon.com



I've subscribed to Groupon for a month now (though I'm definitely not a youngster). I haven't used any of the deals yet, but they can be 50-60% off. I did see a Gap coupon for 50% off.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 10, 2010)

Larry6417 said:


> I've subscribed to Groupon for a month now (though I'm definitely not a youngster). I haven't used any of the deals yet, but they can be 50-60% off. I did see a Gap coupon for 50% off.


That's about how long I've been signed up.  I've taken advantage of three.  One was the Gap coupon, which my wife was pretty excited about.  One was a local Italian restaurant where the Groupons were $10 for a $20 certificate - I bought 5 and we've already used 4 of them.  The other was a local Mexican restaurant where the Groupons were $12 for a $25 certificate - I got 8 of those.  Our family can eat at either of those places for just a few bucks, plus the price of the Groupon.  Cheap meals!

Now I just need to slow down on the timesharing enough to use some of them!


----------



## Glynda (Sep 10, 2010)

*Upscale*

For upscale clothing and accessories, kids clothes, home furnishings, and even travel. there are four sites that have sales starting each day.  The sales begin at 11 AM. Two of them require you to pay a yearly fee to purchase at 11, otherwise you can purchase at 12. Two used to be by invitation only, but I'm thinking that may have changed.  If not, and you need an invite, PM me.

gilt.com

www.ideeli.com

www.ruelala.com

www.hautelook.com


----------



## siesta (Sep 10, 2010)

for cheap yet nice jewlery, check out www.sparklecartel.com, its like groupon, one item a day, and they switch it up.


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 10, 2010)

BillMorrow said:


> These will keep you busy for a while:
> 
> Current Deals
> Fat Wallet - daily newsletter - cash back program
> ...


 
Didn't have time to check all of them... but Sales Circular looked very interesting.  Thanks!


----------



## boyblue (Sep 10, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> I prefer a brick and mortar store so I can touch before I buy but I remember the first time Delta lost my luggage was the time I went to the Atlantis on Paradise Island.  Since Delta could not get us our luggage in a timely manner, we were given some money.  I had a really difficult time finding underwear in Nassau--at least the kind I was looking for.  So, I can understand your limited choices and need to shop on-line.



LOL, yep it can be rough.

There is a pretty good general merchandise retailer here - Kelly's home center.  They do a good job with pricing considering the fact that they really don't have any local competition; problem is they can only carry so much.

Btw, this list is turning into a usefull tool.  Granted, it is time sensitive.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 10, 2010)

Larry6417 said:


> Actually, it's a mixture of Canadian and American sites. My understanding is that many Americans use the site. Of the vendors I cited in my prior post, only Chapters is Canadian-based. TUGGERS being TUGGERS, I thought Priceline would be especially useful.



Amazon, Dell, etc. are the Canadian websites. If you look at the website you will see .ca instead of .com which indicates it is the Canadian site. Amazon.ca does not have the same prices as Amazon.com for most items. The same is true of Dell and the other .ca websites. As I said earlier, the prices are generally higher on the Canadian websites.

I do see some value for the travel websites.


----------



## Larry6417 (Sep 10, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> Amazon, Dell, etc. are the Canadian websites. If you look at the website you will see .ca instead of .com which indicates it is the Canadian site. Amazon.ca does not have the same prices as Amazon.com for most items. The same is true of Dell and the other .ca websites. As I said earlier, the prices are generally higher on the Canadian websites.
> 
> I do see some value for the travel websites.



If you look at the list of sites, you'll see Amazon.com as well as Amazon.ca. The same is true for eBay (I've received a rebate for using eBay.com even though I accessed the site from Canada). There are a number of sites that are U.S.-only such as Shoebuy.com, Barnes and Noble, and Eddie Bauer.


----------



## Larry6417 (Sep 10, 2010)

BarCol said:


> Wow Larry that's a great site - and you're right TUGGERS being TUGGERS Priceline rebates float my boat.:whoopie:



I'm glad you get some use from the site. There's another site, RedFlagDeals, that you may find useful. It's an online community of Canadian bargain hunters. There's a deal-of-the-day as well as a listing of all the deals from specific vendors. See www.redflagdeals.com/ Happy bargain hunting!


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 10, 2010)

Larry6417 said:


> If you look at the list of sites, you'll see Amazon.com as well as Amazon.ca. The same is true for eBay (I've received a rebate for using eBay.com even though I accessed the site from Canada). There are a number of sites that are U.S.-only such as Shoebuy.com, Barnes and Noble, and Eddie Bauer.



When I went on the site all I saw was the Canadian vendors so I didn't pursue it any farther. I will take your word for it.


----------



## dreamin (Sep 11, 2010)

*Interesting Site*

I plan to become a member of the Great Canadian Rebates site.  Larry6417 - if you send me a PM with your e-mail address, when I register I can specify that you referred me so that you can get some extra perks.  John Cummings - there were many US based businesses listed.  But even if there weren't, I'm sure there are many TUG members that are Canadian that would appreciate learning about this site (as I did).


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 11, 2010)

dreamin said:


> I plan to become a member of the Great Canadian Rebates site.  Larry6417 - if you send me a PM with your e-mail address, when I register I can specify that you referred me so that you can get some extra perks.  John Cummings - there were many US based businesses listed.  But even if there weren't, I'm sure there are many TUG members that are Canadian that would appreciate learning about this site (as I did).



I am sure there are many Canadian TUG members that can benefit from it. That has nothing to do with my reply. He specifically mentioned Americans could use it as well. Otherwise I would not have bothered checking it out.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 11, 2010)

Larry6417 said:


> If you look at the list of sites, you'll see Amazon.com as well as Amazon.ca. The same is true for eBay (I've received a rebate for using eBay.com even though I accessed the site from Canada). There are a number of sites that are U.S.-only such as Shoebuy.com, Barnes and Noble, and Eddie Bauer.



I don't want to belabor this as it really is not important to me. However if you read the following copied directly from their website you will see that all the vendors they list are Canadian and they specifically refer to Canadian Shoppers. You could very well be right but that is not what I saw from their website.

*"Online shoppers in Canada are very knowledgeable when it comes to seeking out the best deals and savings. Besides the best deal, they also demand quality products. This is why thousands of Canadian shoppers have joined Great Canadian Rebates. Not only are you able to shop at some of the world's top stores, but you also receive Cash Back Rebates and have access to hundreds of discount coupons. 

Great Canadian Rebates works in partnership with over 300 well known merchants, and even though these outlets already offer great deals and savings, you save even more as a member of Great Canadian Rebates. When you register, you'll be eligible to save an average of five per cent more through Cash Back Rebates and even more using our coupons and sales links. If you refer a friend and they also join, you'll even be able to earn a 10 percent cash back bonus on all of their Cash Back Rebates. 

Some of the merchants who work in tandem with Great Canadian Rebates including, Apple Store Canada, Avon Canada, Canadian Tire, Dell Canada, Expedia.ca, Indigo.Chapters.ca, Roots Canada, The Shopping Channel, Toys R Us, Sears Canada, Yves Rocher, plus many more."*

I am not going to discuss this anymore because it really serves no purpose to do so.


----------



## caribbeansun (Sep 11, 2010)

Then why do you keep posting about it?

Thanks Larry!



John Cummings said:


> I don't want to belabor this as it really is not important to me.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 12, 2010)

caribbeansun said:


> Then why do you keep posting about it?
> 
> Thanks Larry!



I simply wanted to explain why I came to the conclusion I did.


----------



## chellej (Sep 12, 2010)

I have gotten somne great deals on household items here

http://www.homedecorators.com/Outlet/

Sink vanities, rugs, bar stools, stained glass.... it has been great for my bathroom remodels


----------



## SandySmith (Sep 17, 2010)

*Shopping with cash back*

With the invention of internet, shopping has become a fun. And, cash back websites are like boons to the frugal online shoppers like me. Being a frugal buyer, I prefer to shop online, especially through cash back portals like Ebates, ShopAtHome and AAfter Search.


----------



## Kozman (Sep 17, 2010)

Try:

http://bensbargains.net/

http://midnightbox.com

http://www.dealsofamerica.com/


----------



## donnaval (Sep 18, 2010)

I've picked up a couple of deals here:
http://graveyardmall.com/ 

Shipping is $5.95 for the first item and then $1 for each additional item. 

We've ordered some pretty heavy stuff (light fixtures, door knob sets, plumbing stuff) so the shipping is a bargain, and we've been very pleased with everything we got.  For example, they are currently running a sunglasses promo - $9.95 for 9 pairs of either mens or womens styles (your choice).  They've offered this deal in the past, and I ordered it.  They actually sent me 10 pairs, and they were all nice sunglasses that typically cost from $12.99 to $29.99 a pair, the type you'd get in Kohl's or K Mart and a couple even Macy's.  Since I'm terrible with sunglasses and lose a pair every few weeks, this is a great place for me to shop!

I'm a Groupon fan too.  We've done some of the restaurant deals, and I recently took advantage of a Groupon for laser hair removal--$600 worth of laser treatments for $149!  Buh-bye granny hairs!

Also, check out your local radio stations' websites.  Many offer certificates for local businesses at half off.  We mostly find restaurant deals on our radio stations but sometimes there are things like hardware stores, health food stores and others.

I love shopping online.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 20, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> That's about how long I've been signed up.  I've taken advantage of three.  One was the Gap coupon, which my wife was pretty excited about.  One was a local Italian restaurant where the Groupons were $10 for a $20 certificate - I bought 5 and we've already used 4 of them.  The other was a local Mexican restaurant where the Groupons were $12 for a $25 certificate - I got 8 of those.  Our family can eat at either of those places for just a few bucks, plus the price of the Groupon.  *Cheap meals!*
> 
> Now I just need to slow down on the timesharing enough to use some of them!



Restaurant.com has restaurant deals for all over the USA.  

Get an account by submitting your email address.  Then they'll notify you of their special price discounts.  

Last year when they offered their usual $25-discount-certificates-for-$10 for 90% off (IOW for a buck) I stocked up and bought 50 gift certificates.  I've been using them regularly all over the country.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 20, 2010)

Yep, I use Restaurant.com, too, but make sure to read the fine print.  Most of the $25 "certificates" have a minimum purchase of $35 or $50 and you usually have to buy two entrees, so in the best case it's usually about 50% off.


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 21, 2010)

I use Wootalyzer.  It lets you track many different deal-of-the-day sites.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 21, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Yep, I use Restaurant.com, too, but make sure to read the fine print.  Most of the $25 "certificates" have a minimum purchase of $35 or $50 and you usually have to buy two entrees, so in the best case it's usually about 50% off.



Most of the ones I get are spend $35 and get $25 off with no entree requirements.  When I find a place I like I stock up on their certificates too.  

One place we went to in California commented on how old are certificate was.  The restaurant had stopped being on restaurant.com 2 years earlier.  They honored our coupon just the same.  Theirs was spend $65 and get $25 off.  Now we just eat there sans certificate.


----------

